# PE Ref Books For Sale?



## SaintsFan1971 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all -

Hope those of you that recently took the test get a nice Christmas gift and pass!!!!

I know some of you will keep your books for reference pass or not, but for those of you looking to part with the reference books please let me know.

I've been trying to find some used books/earlier editions to save dollars. Times are hard and Christmas gifts for kids and family will put a hurting on me for sure, but I'd like to see what is available.

Thanks and sincere good luck to you all.

Charles


----------



## chaocl (Nov 29, 2010)

I think you can find some used MERM and other book sales on "Yard Sell" section.


----------



## Ralph (Dec 8, 2010)

SaintsFan1971,

I have sent you a message on this site with the books I have for sale and my contact information. Contact me if interested.


----------



## Clydeman (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone have NCEES 2001 and/or 2008 exam they would be willing to sell?


----------



## greenlife (Dec 10, 2010)

Nathan Satter said:


> Does anyone have NCEES 2001 and/or 2008 exam they would be willing to sell?


Hello I have pm you I got used 2008 exam.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Dec 11, 2010)

I think most October 2010 test takers will decide on selling or keeping books once the results are in - around end of the year.

(If I pass, all my books are for sale. If not, they aren't yet, for the obvious reasons)

Whoever sells now likely took (and passed) the test in April.

when asking for books, you also should include your pm section you plan to take.


----------



## audacious (Jan 2, 2011)

I am also looking for PE books

·Six-Minute Solutions Mechanical Systems and Materials

·NCEES PE Mechanical: Mechanical Systems and Materials Q+A

Thanks


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Jan 9, 2011)

I passed October 2010 (HVAC) and have the following for sale (and even if you don't buy from me, I highly recommend those)

- MERM 12th Edition (with many hard-to-remove markers for easy reference - it really sped up my calculations)

- Engineering Unit Conversions (it came in handy)

- 6-Minute-solutions HVAC

- Practice Problems

- NCEES 2008 Sample test (all 3 depths) (pretty close to the real test - I heard the 2010 NCEES sample test only has one depth. but it helped me a lot to do MD and T/F depth as well for the a.m. section)

- Mechanical PE sample exam (this one is a bit harder than the actual test, but prepares well)

In addition (and I don't sell them) I used the 4 ASHRAE books, and the ASHRAE guidelines and IMC.

Send me a message if you are interested. I try to avoid putting it on ebay to not pay the ebay fees.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just posted mine for sale in the Yard Sale Section. I have 6 min solutions MD, lindeburg practice problems, and my HP45S calculator.


----------



## greenlife (Jan 12, 2011)

I passed Oct 2010 (MD) and have the following for sale

- MERM 12th Edition

- 6-Minute-solutions MD

- Practice Problems

- NCEES 2008 Sample test

- Mechanical PE sample exam

- NCEES approved exam calculator

PM me if intereted ini any/all.


----------

